# Any tips on how to get permissions to dig?



## Wheelah23 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm having trouble convincing my mom that I could get a stranger to allow me to probe their backyard for a privy. She thinks the world is selfish and would slam the door in my face 100% of the time. She believes that for some reason, privies are excavated on public land. 

 I need you guys to help me convince her that SOME strangers WILL let me probe the backyard for a privy. Any help in this way might FINALLY convince her to let me dig a privy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I'm having trouble convincing my mom that I could get a stranger to allow me to probe their backyard for a privy. She thinks the world is selfish and would slam the door in my face 100% of the time. She believes that for some reason, privies are excavated on public land.
> 
> I need you guys to help me convince her that SOME strangers WILL let me probe the backyard for a privy. Any help in this way might FINALLY convince her to let me dig a privy.


 
 98% of all the bottles you see on my web site,were dug in 
 (peoples back yards) I have been doing it for a while so I have pictures and info on privy digging and old bottles to show the home owners.I also have references form previous digs.I never had to use them,but its good to have a back up.
   Put it this way they either say NO or YES [] If its a no we move on and keep trying.
    It may be rough for you if you have never dug a privy,you should go dig with someone first and get the feel of things.For you to knock on a door and ask to dig a privy with out ever having done one,im going to have to say the answer probably will  be a no.if you do get a yes,you need help anyway,go and hook up with a local privy digger and enjoy the ride[8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can't really TRUST anyone over the Internet like that...

 Most of you guys seem reasonable, but there's always a danger. There's only one bottle club I can find in New Jersey, and they don't meet until the end of September. 

 I want to try my luck alone first, rather than meet a (potentially creepy) digger from this website.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I know im not a creep lol but yeah there is creeps every where,even in privy holes[8D] 
   But im going to tell you right now,you
  (can't dig a privy alone} find someone to be there with you,even if they are not digging.If you do NOT know what your  doing it could be dangerous
  Ps kid. Most of the people on this web site are good  souls.I have met a few in person and talked on here a while to know.
   But your right you cant trust  all of us CRAZYYYY pRivY dIGGGERSsss!! [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nothing personal. Let's just say... If she met some of the kinds of people who dig privies, it wouldn't help my cause XD

 But I can find people to help me dig. Of course I won't dig COMPLETELY alone.


----------



## T D (Aug 18, 2010)

> SOME strangers


 



 Get to know them so they won't be strangers!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 18, 2010)

I havent met any creepy diggers but I have met quite a few weird harmless ones. I have nothing against weird. Better than "normal" people who just sit at home and watch TV.

 Definately recommend you get with an experienced group that is digging privies a few times. You will learn some stuff you cant easily pick up on your own.

 Asking permission is easy once you get over the rejection factor. Some people are good at it some are not. I suck at it. If you can start up a conversation about the history of the area, show them some old bottles, say how nice thier shack is, etc etc, you got a much better chance. A scrapbook of previous digs (espcially showing after photos of how you cleaned up) would probably be useful. I know a few diggers who offer to clean up the owners yards some.

 I know people dont think much of the "Pickers" guys but one smart thing they do is they always hand the perspective targets a flyer stating who they are and what they are looking for. They dont really expect people to read it, its just a prop to distract the people for the 30 seconds they need to start a conversation. If people dont say no in the first 30 seconds you have a pretty good chance. The biggest concern most people have when you knock on thier door is you are either selling something or you want them to join your religion.  They are probably relieved when you say you just want to dig a big hole in thier backyard[]

 good luck


----------



## cadburys (Aug 18, 2010)

okay.... The best way to help legitimize the chance of getting permission is do research, research, research. Try and catch people when they are outside doing yard work and strike up a conversation (be prepared... maybe a photocopy of a sandborn map with their house on it)...talk to them about their house, ask them questions. Tell them a little about their house they might not know ( like the REAL age... most people have NO idea) Heck, tell them you are writing a paper for school and you'd like to do it on their house (first you must know there is a privy in their yard) 

 You don't have to ask if you can dig a hole in someone's yard right away. First ask if you can have a look around to see if you can locate where the old outhouse was, then if you find it ask if you can dig a test hole.

 Ask around in the antique stores if there are any bottle collectors who live around the area... talk to people at the historical society and tell them what you are trying to do.

 Wow! I'm rambling.

  I think you were the kid I told to call me...right?

 Ant


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 18, 2010)

Look at it from a Salesperson standpoint... every NO is one step closer to a YES! Eventually someone WILL let you dig. One of the best ice breakers for me is to just ask if anyone has ever dug for bottles there before. You'd be surprised, but a LOT of houses and streets have already had privy diggers there years ago. If the answer is no, ask them if they would like for YOU to search the yard and see if any are back there. 
 You can also bring a few old bottles with you and offer to give them some if you find any. That could spark up an interest that can get you in! Some of the BEST streets to dig on are lower income houses with smaller yards. A big house with a NICE yard can be harder to obtain permission. 
 First and foremost... find a digging partner! If you think some of us privy diggers might be weird, wait till you meet some of these homeowners!!! Sometimes I'm half way Afraid of what we might dig up in some of these yards!!! LOL It's always good to have someone watching your back while you dig! Seriously, BE CAREFUL out there and always tell someone where you're going and when you expect to be back.


----------



## waskey (Aug 18, 2010)

Im young as well, only 16 actually and ive never actually dug a privy before but ive been a dump digger for about 4 years now and have gotten permission for many houses and dug many dumps. The key is to be nice and friendly about it and maybe even offer to give the house owner some bottles after you finish even if they are just Castorias and Bromos []. But seriously at a younger age the house owners more often say yes and grant permission to dig. Many of the people ive asked permission from are very glad to see what someone of my age is doing and they like to see us younger people digging privies and dumps since it "keeps us out of trouble" in the words of many people ive asked permission from. Hope this helps and good luck finding a digging partner and digging a privy!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 19, 2010)

> If you think some of us privy diggers might be weird, wait till you meet some of these homeowners!!! Sometimes I'm half way Afraid of what we might dig up in some of these yards!!!


 
 Good point... with bottle collectors you already know what thier hobby is. You dont know what the hobby of a random home owner is. []  Human taxedermy always comes to mind when I see certain houses...


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't know how many times we are going to have to tell you Wheelah til it actually sinks in... You can not dig a privy alone or with 100% of the people digging it having NO knowledge of how to safely dig one...   Privy can cave'n  Rocks can fall on top of you one or both of these things will happen if you dig the privy incorrectly...  I have never done one cause I know the danger an I need someone to show me the correct way to dig one... You should put all this engery into finding surface dumps an learn the age of glass... Your trying to beat a 3rd degree black belt when you only have a White belt.. I hope you can understand what I am tryin to say! You need to gain some expereince before you jump into a major dig like a privy...


----------



## edndlm (Aug 19, 2010)

We show some before & after pictures of the yards , which sometimes are full of crap  when we start & we use it as fill for the holes . We also ask if they collect anything ...had one guy who liked tins & gave him some from auction box lots .  Also a six pack or two of beer goes along way sometimes ! Always fill in your holes tight & fix settling !


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  edndlm
> 
> We show some before & after pictures of the yards , which sometimes are full of crap  when we start & we use it as fill for the holes . We also ask if they collect anything ...had one guy who liked tins & gave him some from auction box lots .  Also a six pack or two of beer goes along way sometimes ! Always fill in your holes tight & fix settling !


 Nice reply,but the orginal poster for this post is just a kid..Don't think he can get beer an I honestly don't think he would know how to fill the holes tight...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> I don't know how many times we are going to have to tell you Wheelah til it actually sinks in... You can not dig a privy alone or with 100% of the people digging it having NO knowledge of how to safely dig one...   Privy can cave'n  Rocks can fall on top of you one or both of these things will happen if you dig the privy incorrectly...  I have never done one cause I know the danger an I need someone to show me the correct way to dig one... You should put all this engery into finding surface dumps an learn the age of glass... Your trying to beat a 3rd degree black belt when you only have a White belt.. I hope you can understand what I am tryin to say! You need to gain some expereince before you jump into a major dig like a privy...


 
 I've done lots of research into my town, and into privy digging, that leads me to believe privy digging is more practical where I live. Many old houses means many old privies. After searching the areas nearby, I can't seem to find any indications that a dump existed. I understand the risk of privy digging, but it's not rocket science, I think I can handle it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 19, 2010)

> We show some before & after pictures of the yards , which sometimes are full of crap when we start & we use it as fill for the holes . We also ask if they collect anything ...had one guy who liked tins & gave him some from auction box lots . Also a six pack or two of beer goes along way sometimes ! Always fill in your holes tight & fix settling !
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> Always want Embossed Cures especially labeled with contents & box ! Have dozens of cures for sale or trade at all times ! I have over 1400 different Cures looking to upgrade many less than perfect ones ! Also Port Jervis NY & Deer Park Brewery Items !


 
 hey edndlm, sounds like an amazing collection. Do you have a website?  Are you up in NY?


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 19, 2010)

Wheelah23,

 I agree privy digging is not rocket science. And as for the dangers. I will say that large deep ash dumps are far more dangerous then privy digging. I tried for a few years to get an experienced privy digger to take me out and show me the ropes. After none of them would show me what to do. I went out with another dump digger I knew at the time and we found some abandoned houses in the city. We found the privies and dug some great pontiled stuff from all 3 of them. All I know about privy digging at the time was what I had read about online. And ten years ago there was far less good information then there is now.

 If you have your heart set on digging privies I say Go do it and don't let the negative Nancys here stop you. I have dug quite a few different towns in New Jersey and most of the pits are shallow woodliners less then 7 feet deep. With a large percentage being less then 5 foot deep. And yes I have gotten pontiled bottles out of many shallow privies.

 Chris


----------



## edndlm (Aug 19, 2010)

Creeper71 ( Rob ) , wasn't suggeting any underage kid supply or drink beer , but was general comment as to what had worked for me to gain permissions ! Thanks for reigning me in ! Thanks Ed

 Gunther ( Matt ), I'm actually on PA/NY/NJ border in Pa , but have dug alot across the river , when I could find stuff to dig . I'm very enthusiastic , when it comes to Cures & my local stuff , but I'm still 700 Cures behind Dr. Wolf in the Cure Collecting  department , in a distant 2nd place , so it gives me alot to hope for & to upgrade ! No , I don't have a website yet ! Thanks Ed


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, by all means dig some privies if you can find some to dig! You still NEED a partner, at least someone to sit up top and watch over things. They don't even have to dig, but it's nice to have someone pull buckets for you. I've dug many alone, but they were shallow and small. I still had someone there with me watching and making sure nothing went wrong. Some of these old neighborhoods can be pretty rough and it's always best for someone to have your back. Most of the time I'm packing a .357 magnum! You're right, it's not rocket science... but be smart about it! All it takes is a brick to knock you in the head and it's Lights Out down in a hole... and it would suck! 
 P.S. Any really Rare or Valuable bottles go straight to the car! Don't leave em laying around while you're still digging!!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 19, 2010)

Easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission. 

 Oh wait, that only works on the spouse...[&:]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 19, 2010)

Whether its wise to dig alone can be debated but I dont think anyone would argue that it isnt much more fun to dig with a buddy.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not going to be able to do anything for a week, and summer is quickly coming to an end... Hopefully I can at least find something by the end.


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 20, 2010)

Actually Fall and Winter are my favorite times of year to dig! Summer is the WORST time of year to try and dig a privy!!! Spring is the best time of year to do a good repair job on the sod... always keep grass seed in with your digging tools!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> Actually Fall and Winter are my favorite times of year to dig! Summer is the WORST time of year to try and dig a privy!!! Spring is the best time of year to do a good repair job on the sod... always keep grass seed in with your digging tools!


 
 Right on Brotha...we dug some hot ones this summer! I even like winter  better then summer.15 degrees, its all good.I got the truck near by for heat or the air conditioner [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Im young as well, only 16 actually and ive never actually dug a privy before but ive been a dump digger for about 4 years now and have gotten permission for many houses and dug many dumps. The key is to be nice and friendly about it and maybe even offer to give the house owner some bottles after you finish even if they are just Castorias and Bromos []. But seriously at a younger age the house owners more often say yes and grant permission to dig. Many of the people ive asked permission from are very glad to see what someone of my age is doing and they like to see us younger people digging privies and dumps since it "keeps us out of trouble" in the words of many people ive asked permission from. Hope this helps and good luck finding a digging partner and digging a privy!!!


 
 Hey that gave me an idea! im going to hire a young kid to knock on door for me! Get um hooked then reeeel um in! Thanks man [8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, the hardest part is door knocking and then getting permission from a person you're meeting for the first time as a complete stranger who you have come a-knocking at their door out of the blue, out of left field...I've always gotten permission from friends of friends. And even then the yards don't cough up any evidence of privies - the backs of the yards are always covered by brand new landscaping or old sheds keeping any real digging from being accomplished. At least back East there are loads more privies to be dug. That extra 200 years of settlement history kinda helps...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> Yeah, the hardest part is door knocking and then getting permission from a person you're meeting for the first time as a complete stranger who you have come a-knocking at their door out of the blue, out of left field...I've always gotten permission from friends of friends. And even then the yards don't cough up any evidence of privies - the backs of the yards are always covered by brand new landscaping or old sheds keeping any real digging from being accomplished. At least back East there are loads more privies to be dug. That extra 200 years of settlement history kinda helps...


 
 I'm hoping some of my Mom's friends have old houses (or old properties) so I can get permission that way. After looking in many places and NOT finding any dumps worth mentioning, I think it's more worth my efforts to try to get digging in a privy!


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 11, 2010)

wheelah,   dont dig alone.  anything can happen even in a shallow hole.  you would be amazed how helpless you are burried in dirt up to your waiste.  and heaven forbid you get burried deeper.  i used to dig with my son when he was 4 and just told him to basically call 911 if anything happened.  you really dont want to dig alone.  i cant stress this enough.  greg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I'm having trouble convincing my mom that I could get a stranger to allow me to probe their backyard for a privy. She thinks the world is selfish and would slam the door in my face 100% of the time. She believes that for some reason, privies are excavated on public land.
> 
> I need you guys to help me convince her that SOME strangers WILL let me probe the backyard for a privy. Any help in this way might FINALLY convince her to let me dig a privy.


 
 Dont think to much.Knock on door,ask.   Thats how I do it.


----------

